# Kindle 1 iGo wall and auto charger kit for $4.24 at Amazon



## cromulent (May 29, 2009)

A great deal for both the home and auto charger.

iGo BN00252-0001 Everywhere Original Kindle Wall (AC) and Auto (DC) Charger with Retractable Cable and Original Kindle tip in pack


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

They have a tip that fits the Kindle 2, too, if they are any different (I only have a K2, so I am not sure.) iGo chargers rock - so much easier than carrying around a ton of chargers! You can get a splitter, too, if you want to charge more than one thing at once.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That is a great price.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the enabling!  I just ordered this.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered one too.  Thanks


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool and thanks for posting!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ordered.  Thanks so much.  I left home without my charger this week.  I ended up staying gone one extra day and did not have a car charger.  This could not have come at a more perfect time.  I planned on ordering this week.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Reminder: by klicking the link in the first post in this thread KB will get credit for the sales.  
Every little bit helps.
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The link in the original post _is_ an affiliate link, so if you click on that KindleBoards will get a percentage of the sale.....


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for posting this!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks!  I wonder if any of the iGo power tips would fit the mighty bright light...


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting....bought six to share with friends and family.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay. I have a question. I'm new to iGo. Can I use the iGo power splitter with the Kindle charger for the car or home? I'm not sure how these work. And will the splitter work with the car charger? I want to be able to charge my K and my Ipod in my vehicle.

deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, thats a great deal


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cammie said:


> Thanks for posting....bought six to share with friends and family.


Nice, very nice of you.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks - I bought the kit & the tip for the K2 for a total of $11. Even though I can't use the K1 tip, you can't beat this price. LOVE Prime shipping - no additional shipping charge for each order.

This is the K2 tip:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, that's brilliant. I'm getting that combo, too. Great price for an auto-charger solution for K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Okay. I have a question. I'm new to iGo. Can I use the iGo power splitter with the Kindle charger for the car or home? I'm not sure how these work. And will the splitter work with the car charger? I want to be able to charge my K and my Ipod in my vehicle.
> 
> deb


Yes, the splitter will work with the car charger. I have one and it's great. I use it to charge both my iPhone and Kindle at the same time. I haven't used the wall charger yet, but I'm sure it's the same

To the OP, thank you for the heads up. I've been wanting to get one for my husband's car since I've been driving it more lately. I keep forgetting to switch the charger back and forth.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Heather.  Off to place the order.  
deb


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

Very good deal! In for it, a kindle 2 tip, and a tip for my cell.  Thinking about a splitter too. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I ordered mine last night! The K2 tip plus the $4.94 auto charger. Now we'll be able to charge both our K1 and K2 from the car.


----------



## cromulent (May 29, 2009)

Glad so many people are getting a chance to order these.  

I've lurked at these boards, but when I saw the price of the iGo I had to register here and share the deal with everyone.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the post! Now i have one for the wife's van/extra.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, cromulent!  I had a set, but I can't find my wall charger piece, so I was thinking I would have to get another one, now I have a second set, a great deal!

Congratulations on a great first post, welcome to KindleBoards!  Be sure to go over to introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself other than you're a great deal finder!

Betsy


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey got a quick question for anyone who ordered this. I received mine today but do not see the Kindle 1 tip. Do I need to cut open the packaging to find it? I don't want to cut it open if I am going to have to send it back. It is not listed on the packaging as being inside.
Thanks,

Tracie


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

looks like it's back up to 9.99, at least that is what I got from the link


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

my kindle 1 tip was not in the original packaging.  The tip was outside of the sealed packaged and all of it was in a plastic bag.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

patchymama said:


> my kindle 1 tip was not in the original packaging. The tip was outside of the sealed packaged and all of it was in a plastic bag.


Ditto


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I received mine yesterday as well.  The tip is in a very small package, and mine was behind the package that has the other items.  Not actually in the plastic package, but in a bag that the plastic package was in.  I hope that made sense.  

I love mine.  I ordered the K1 package deal and a tip for my Ipod.  Now, since I've bought a K2 from a fellow Board member, I need to order that tip as well.  I think I'm also going to order the splitter.  
deb


----------

